#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

## khattabi_bilal

الحمد لله بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقبل الأكل الحلال الطيب وكان يأكل ناصحا أن تكون الثلث ماء والثلث أكلا والثلث خاليا لريح أو كيفما كان يسمها. وكذلك كان يقول أن الأكل لواحد تكفا للإثنين إلى آخره وزيادة على هذا كان يوصى أن لا نسرف في الأكل فوق الشبعة كما يفعلون المشركون والله المستعان الذي تزيد به البركات وتذهب به الرجزيات وتحيي به الحيوانات الإنسية والدبات

والأسماء الأشياء لا تغير الظواهر
كلنا خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابون

كتبه بلال الخطابي
٢٠١٩-٢-٩ بروتردام

----------


## khattabi_bilal



----------

